
Wikipedia pages have overlay in the text area: GNAA Notice – over Bumble app - phoenix1326
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon.com
======
bgrohman
Hmm, I wonder if Wikipedia intentionally allows users to add HTML or if they
just missed some input sanitizing. Or could it just be clever use of the
content editor - maybe the editor allows you to specify image dimensions?
Still not sure how they would get the fixed-position wrapper div in there,
though, without typing in the HTML.

View source, line 795:

    
    
      <div style="position:fixed;left:0;top:0;"><a href="http://gnaa.press" rel="nofollow"><img alt="Blank space.png" src="//upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/38/Blank_space.png" width="5000" height="5000" data-file-width="50" data-file-height="50" /></a></div>

~~~
detaro
Seems like someone edited that into a template:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Template:Finance_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Template:Finance_links&curid=6936928&action=history)
(the actual content of the revision has been hidden though, so no way to
check)

------
phoenix1326
[http://www.gnaa.press/](http://www.gnaa.press/)

This link opens when you click anywhere on that page :(

------
detaro
See it too. Very very strange...

